# Your Hog bait ??



## tammons (Aug 29, 2010)

This is in Ga.

I have had good luck with Soured/ferminted corn in a post hole.

Not exactly mash for whisky, but in a 5 gallon bucket, 25# of corn (half full), 4# of sugar, a little yeast and let it sit in the sun for about 3-4 days.

Dig a deep posthole,, about 24" or so and fill it up. Most often it takes them about 3-5 days to find it, but when they do they go nuts. I have a few cam photos of a group of about 20 or so going at it at about 5am, and after about 2 hours when most of it was gone, one big boar was guarding the hole and running all the others off.

My neighbor has been trapping them and uses corn as bait, but they got used to it and then he did not catch anything for 6 weeks.

Could not find any free peanuts so he put some peanut butter on bread and caught 4 the first day.

I have been thinking about mixing some corn with grape koolaid and strawberry jello mix and let that ferment.
Anybody ever try that ??

I have yet to try diesel fuel.

Got a new 10mm auto I need to try out.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 30, 2010)

i use sour corn and or old bread thats sprinkled with strawberry jello. Both work well.


----------



## swamprat45 (Mar 16, 2015)

diesel makes a good wallow they cant help themselves.


----------

